# Donalson Jockey Cycle



## then8j (May 24, 2020)

Finally pulled the cycle jockey out of a box the other day to put together for my son.
they are almost always red from what my research shows and built for a couple years in the 40s during the war.  They are fascinating to me to watch someone ride It,  my son loves it.
Since it really didn’t have any paint on it I let my son choose the color he wanted.

I will Post more information about it later.


----------

